# Combining several audio tracks into one track with lanes in Cubase



## snattack (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

This is driving me crazy if it can't be done:

How can I combine - lets say 10 different audio tracks - into one audio track, where all the events are on the same place, but on different lanes?


----------



## Daryl (May 22, 2015)

snattack @ Fri May 22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is driving me crazy if it can't be done:
> 
> How can I combine - lets say 10 different audio tracks - into one audio track, where all the events are on the same place, but on different lanes?


Switch on lanes on destination track
Drag audio to track
Drag to next available lane

Not sure why you want to do this though. Maybe there is a better way if I understand your purpose.

D


----------



## snattack (May 22, 2015)

Daryl @ Fri May 22 said:


> snattack @ Fri May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I have imported a Protools project containing several takes of a string session.

For several reasons I couldn't do the cutting and selection of takes in Protools, so I had to export the project to an .omf. For Protools to properly export all different takes from the playlists, I had to extract all takes to different audio tracks. They are all in a logical pattern, and what I'd want it just for the tracks to stay in the exact same place, but on their respective lanes in one audio track/take & mic position instead of separate tracks.

The problem is: I have now 185 audio tracks, from 6 different string parts, in 3 different mic positions, which I now manually need to drag/drop into separate lanes. That's an entire day of drag/droping to get it right.

There's a function on audio tracks called "Create tracks from lanes", what I want to do is the exact opposite, and I was (stupidly enough) kind of counting on that Cubase could do this smoothly.


----------



## Daryl (May 22, 2015)

There is (apparently) possibly going to be a way to do this in future versions, but currently the way I have said is the only way, AFAIK.

Edit: this is one of the reasons that once we record, we stay in Pro Tools. I think that you should forget editing in Cubase, and just do it in Pro Tools, consolidate and then import into Cubase.

D


----------



## snattack (May 22, 2015)

Daryl @ Fri May 22 said:


> There is (apparently) possibly going to be a way to do this in future versions, but currently the way I have said is the only way, AFAIK.
> 
> Edit: this is one of the reasons that once we record, we stay in Pro Tools. I think that you should forget editing in Cubase, and just do it in Pro Tools, consolidate and then import into Cubase.
> 
> D



Thanks for the response Daryl. The reason is simply that I can't use Protools, but you're right. Next time I'll record straight into Cubase instead.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 22, 2015)

I am not fully understanding what you want to do, so maybe this won't help, but...

If you want to add fx and processing to multiple tracks (events), you can use group channels.

If you want to edit multiple audio events, you can always perform slices (cuts) on any and all events you wish to - simul. If you, let's say, need to trim the first 1 sec. off of all 185 events at once - it's as easy as cursor placement and the stroke of one key. Less events? Lasso select with the mouse, and the stroke of one key. 

You can also put groups of audio tracks inside a folder, which can be collapsed to temporarily "hide" unwanted tracks, thereby making it easier to focus in on certain tracks (events).

Cheers.


----------



## Daryl (May 22, 2015)

Riff, my understanding is that it's basically convert Playlists into lanes, when Playlists have been expanded onto separate audio tracks, due to limitations in OMF.

D


----------



## Pietro (May 22, 2015)

I know the pain, but I don't know other way than draging one after another.

If I get multiple takes of some recording, it is a bit annoying. And if you are taking about orchestral recording... oh, man.

- Piotr


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi

Has there been an update on this? Or is it dragging to individual lanes the only possible way?


----------



## roy_mattie (Jul 9, 2021)

vicontrolu said:


> Hi
> 
> Has there been an update on this? Or is it dragging to individual lanes the only possible way?


6 year old post, but I found a solution! (I'm using Nuendo 11, so you'll have to confirm if these options are available in Cubase)

First of all, the audio needs to have a timestamp for this to work... If it doesn't, you can bounce in place (broadcast wav format), which will create a timestamped version...OR you may be able to select the audio regions and use 'Update origin'.

1. Select the audio regions you want to compile into Lanes.
2. Audio > Find selected in Pool
3. Manually drag the audio into the empty space below your last audio track.
4. Dialog box will open... (One track or different tracks) - Choose ONE TRACK
5. All the audio will be imported onto the one track, but in consecutive order.
6. Edit > Move to... > Origin (this will move all the regions to their correct timestamp layered over each other)
7. Open Lanes on the track. All the regions are on ONE Lane.
8. Right-click on the audio track and select 'Clean up Lanes'. All you audio should now be separated by lanes.

I hope this helps!


----------

